# Fractal Design Kelvin S24 , keine Kühlung, Ausgelaufen



## Khazar (20. September 2017)

*Fractal Design Kelvin S24 , keine Kühlung, Ausgelaufen*

Hallo,

ich bin gestern aus versehen gegen mein pc gelaufen und habe ihn zum Schunkeln gebracht. Aus irgendeinem Grund hat das den Kelvin S24 so entschärft, das die CPU nicht mehr richtig gekühlt wurde.(Temperatur im Idle auf 91°C hoch und dadurch runtertakten der CPU auf 0.22GHz laut Taskmanager)

In meiner Vermutung, das der Wasserkreislauf nicht so ganz funktioniert(seltsamerweise bekam ich Geräusche wenn ich den Schlauchanschluss der CPU nach oben gedreht habe, aber die Temperatur wollte trotzdem nicht von 91°C weichen), habe ich an den Schläuchen gefühlt, natürlich ist mir dann der Schlauch aus dem S24 raus geploppt(keine Sorge, Wasser wurde sorgfältig entfernt) und ich habe jetzt kein Wasser mehr im Kreislauf.  

Hier mal der Aufbau(Radiator der Wasserkühlung ist am Deckel, Radiator oben, Lüfter unten):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt folgende Fragen:
1. Kann ich als (Wasser-)Laie das Wasser wieder auffüllen, bzw. herausfinden warum die Kühlung nicht mehr lief?
1.1 Ich Hilfe holen, bzw. finde ich jemanden in Raum München der helfen kann?
1.2 Neu kaufen?
2. Sollte generell der Radiator im Fractal R5 woanders positioniert werden?

Vielen Dank schon mal für jegliche Antworten. 

P.S. für die Leute die die Signatur nicht sehen können:
Prozessor: i7 3930K @ 4,2GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB
Festplatten: 2x 256GB SSD M4 Crucial RAID 0
 Netzteil: 550W 
Grafikkarte: GTX 980 Gaming MSI 
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5

P.S.S. Pumpe habe ich schon von der CPU entfernt und die CPU von der Wärmeleitpaste sanft befreit


----------

